# My HR10 Has Locked Up 3 Days in a Row!



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

My HDTiVo had never locked up in it's nearly 3 year history until I upgraded straight to 6.3c a few months ago. It did it twice but then hadn't done it again until this week. It's now locked up (with a black screen) 3 days in a row! Darn it, I thought 6.3d had fixed this. Any ideas on what would suddenly cause it to act like this?


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

My unit did the same thing, for the first time that I can remember, yesterday. We were in the midst of a rainstorm and I had lost sat signals when it happenend.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

There are a few other threads concerning this.
See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=355280 for a recent one.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Now 4 days in a row....


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Now 5 days in a row! Do you think clearing and deleting everything might fix it or do you all think this is a probably hard drive related?

Also, if I call DirecTV about it (I have the protection plan at the moment and I own the HDTiVo), what are they going to say? I gather they'll just eventually replace it with an HR20?


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

Todd - is you hdtivo modified or stock? If you've hacked it there is much you can do to troubleshoot the problem. A common problem is the logs filling up a volume and causing the lock. The logging can be turned off and the problem fixed, at least that worked for me. 

Of course you might have a hardware issue. I've a feeling if you call Directv they will send you an HR20. Not sure if you want that, I wouldn't.


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 12, 2003)

kkluba said:


> Todd - is you hdtivo modified or stock? If you've hacked it there is much you can do to troubleshoot the problem. A common problem is the logs filling up a volume and causing the lock. The logging can be turned off and the problem fixed, at least that worked for me.
> 
> Of course you might have a hardware issue. I've a feeling if you call Directv they will send you an HR20. Not sure if you want that, I wouldn't.


I have had similar problems lately and checked my logs. I found errors like this in my logs:

Jun 14 00:07:02 (none) kernel: hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError },
LBAsect=271339170, high=16, low=2903714, sector=82817
Jun 14 00:07:02 (none) kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev 03:0c (hda), sector 8
2817

so, I assumed HD failure and just mfsbackup and restored to a new drive. But, I was seeing problems around the time of signal losses and stuff. So, now I am not 100% sure. Any chance you can check your logs if hacked?


----------



## jrock (Aug 27, 2002)

Mine used to lock up back in Dec/Jan then it stopped and has been fine for months also. 3 days ago it started locking up on me again as well and each of the last 3 days it has locked up once each day.

Since its happening to a few of us the same times it must be something with the guide data again like back in the winter. I hope they fix it. This is really annoying.

My second HR10-250 has had problems all along, it never really locks up but it reboots once every day. I have to constantly put the 30 second skip code back in. But luckily it always does it at a time I am not watching TV and there is nothing recording so other than the 30 second skip getting lost it doesn't bother me. The main one in the living room has been fine though until now =(

-Joe


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 12, 2003)

jrock said:


> Mine used to lock up back in Dec/Jan then it stopped and has been fine for months also. 3 days ago it started locking up on me again as well and each of the last 3 days it has locked up once each day.
> 
> Since its happening to a few of us the same times it must be something with the guide data again like back in the winter. I hope they fix it. This is really annoying.
> 
> ...


Interesting. FYI: Is your "rebooting" one hacked? I had a problem with mine rebooting everytime it was trying to call in. This was because the callerID app (ncid I think) locked the modem in the 6.3 or something. This occurred even if I have network calls enabled. The reason it came up was because fakecall wasn't working. I could reproduce the reboot by calling in. I got fakecall working and problem was avoided. If hacked, it is worth checking into.


----------



## jrock (Aug 27, 2002)

Nope it's not hacked. I did add a second drive but thats all. I'd do a clear and delete all but theres a bunch musicals I have on there that don't air that often and I use them to get to sleep LOL.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Mine is not hacked at all.


----------



## wheresmy6.3 (Oct 21, 2006)

3 days in a row of lock ups with 6.3d..all overnight. It's hard for me to believe that D doesn't have something to do with this. It will be constant torture until we give in and get rid of our HR10-250's.

It's really a joke.


----------



## jrock (Aug 27, 2002)

Well the same exact thing happened nightly in Decemberish for over a month and finally there was a whole thread on here about how they found out it was there fault and something to do with the guide data stream and they modified the stream to stop the problem. So now I think the stream is back to bad again. Calling them doesn't help though because no one has a clue what your talking about and they want you to reboot and clear and delete then if all that fails they will send out a tech and nothing will fix it then they will replace it and blah........ Does anyone know the correct person to contact about this? Maybe someone can ask Earl, he may know.

-Joe


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

jrock said:


> Well the same exact thing happened nightly in Decemberish for over a month and finally there was a whole thread on here about how they found out it was there fault and something to do with the guide data stream and they modified the stream to stop the problem. So now I think the stream is back to bad again. Calling them doesn't help though because no one has a clue what your talking about and they want you to reboot and clear and delete then if all that fails they will send out a tech and nothing will fix it then they will replace it and blah........ Does anyone know the correct person to contact about this? Maybe someone can ask Earl, he may know.
> 
> -Joe


Yep, I remember that. Hopefully someone can look into it. I'm heading out on vacation for a week, so maybe it'll be fixed when I get back! lol I'm just going to unplug it and give it a rest for the week. No Slingbox for me this time...


----------



## kcmurphy88 (Jul 5, 2003)

Todd said:


> Yep, I remember that. Hopefully someone can look into it. I'm heading out on vacation for a week, so maybe it'll be fixed when I get back! lol I'm just going to unplug it and give it a rest for the week. No Slingbox for me this time...


C&DE. Clearly there's a fault and it needs a good scrubbing.


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 12, 2003)

mrbubbles said:


> Interesting. FYI: Is your "rebooting" one hacked? I had a problem with mine rebooting everytime it was trying to call in. This was because the callerID app (ncid I think) locked the modem in the 6.3 or something. This occurred even if I have network calls enabled. The reason it came up was because fakecall wasn't working. I could reproduce the reboot by calling in. I got fakecall working and problem was avoided. If hacked, it is worth checking into.


I have not been home since I replaced the hard drive but I just checked my logs (since it is hacked). The previously mentioned errors have not occurred since the hard drive change. Everything indicates that mine was hard drive related.


----------



## HalfFull (Apr 16, 2004)

I am suddenly having the same problems...frequent reboots, and it locked up in the middle of recording the US Open yesterday!

I have never had these issues in several years of using this unit, and even have a fairly new hard drive in it.

Guess there is not much hope in D* resolving this issue any time soon, since their focus in on their new HD unit..


----------



## FrozenMetalHead (Mar 19, 2002)

Count me as one having three freezes / reboots in three days now on an unhacked box.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

henryld said:


> My unit did the same thing, for the first time that I can remember, yesterday. We were in the midst of a rainstorm and I had lost sat signals when it happenend.


Same here. Lost sat signal during a very heavy rain yesterday and it locked up while watching a recorded show (frozen screen and unresponsive). It never had done that before and has been fine since.


----------



## wheresmy6.3 (Oct 21, 2006)

Just tried C&DE. It worked before so I'll cross my fingers. D would just love for me to replace this thing so I don't even bother calling.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

It's happened on both our HD Tivos now, twice in the past 2 weeks. I'm not sure what the software version is, but now having seen this thread, I'll be checking in the morning.

deb


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Mine has not really locked up, but rebooted out of the blue 2 times in the past 2 weeks.

Both times while watching a program.
I don't think it's rebooted any other time as I have no missing recordings or partials, and 30 second skip is active when I start watching each night.
I reactivate it after the reboot so I can sorta track the boots.

Once during the 1st Big Love, about halfway through.
Once during the 1st John from Cincinatti, again about halfway through.

I'm wondering if it's something toxic with HBO HD?


phox


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Well, I checked and both of ours have 6.3d.

I think it's interesting phox, and perhaps a coincidence, that yours rebooted on HBO.

Ours aren't rebooting, they're freezing and then none of the remote buttons work. It's not happening on HBO channels, but ironically, each of our 2 boxes seems to freeze up on the same channel (not as each other, but Tivo 1 froze both times on the same channel).

I'm gonna ask my neighbor if he's experienced any of that on his boxes.

deb


----------



## gtadell (Oct 20, 2003)

My HR 10 250 has been freezing about once every 2 or 3 days for the past 2 weeks. I have 6.3d now and I would almost tie the freezes to the OS upgrade. A friend of mine has 2 units in his house and both locked up at the same time last week.

Does anyone know if DirecTV has acknowledged any sort of problem with the upgrade or anything else. I have a few months left on my 3 year warranty but really don't think there is a hardware issue if lots of folks are having the same problem.


----------



## Mark Rubin (Jul 20, 2002)

same problem here on 2 HR10's

this finally drove me to order the upgrade to the 5 LNB dish and new receivers and DVR's: just what D* wanted I suppose


----------



## pixlpush (Oct 7, 2004)

Count me in on the non-stop reboots and lock ups since 6.3d. I checked both my drives and they're fine did a clear and delete everything and it was ok for about 4 days now it won't even boot. The HR10-250 is dead to me, literally. I just ordered a HR20 for the $19.95 deal. If it's no better I'm done with Directv. See my related post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=356675


----------



## CessnaDriver (Oct 25, 2003)

pixlpush said:


> Count me in on the non-stop reboots and lock ups since 6.3d. I checked both my drives and they're fine did a clear and delete everything and it was ok for about 4 days now it won't even boot. The HR10-250 is dead to me, literally. I just ordered a HR20 for the $19.95 deal. If it's no better I'm done with Directv. See my related post:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=356675


See you on the DBSTalk then


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I watched the last two episodes of The Unit last night recorded mid to late May, no reboots.
I then watched Return of the Jedi, recorded from HBO-HD a while ago and was able to watch the whole thing without a reboot.
That's a good solid 3+ hours of watching reboot free.

I'm still leaning towards something added to the stream recently causing the reboots,
either toxic HBO-HD or otherwise.


phox


----------



## wheresmy6.3 (Oct 21, 2006)

C&DE just did the trick for me. It seems to buy some re-boot free time. No sense in calling D; they always try to blame it on the hardware and force the HR20 on you.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Well, I returned from vacation on Saturday evening and plugged my HR10 back in. It's now been up for about 48 hours with no problems (knock on wood!!). Hopefully it was just an issue with guide data or something....


----------



## leedees (Nov 10, 2000)

I have three hd tivos and two of them are not responding to the remote. 

A yank the power cord reboot may or may not fix it for awhile. 

They both end up on a Fox channel and another I can't recall now. Something is clearly wrong with the software.

The idiots at Directv will take ages to fix this. I will instantly go to Comcast when they get an HD Tivo.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Mine did it again last night while watching one of the Big Love specials recorded from HBO-HD.
It had been fine for a week.


phox


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Well, it did it again this afternoon!  After coming back on on Saturday, it rebooted sometime yesterday and then when I got home tonight, it had locked up. This is ridiculous...


----------



## mdh333 (Dec 9, 2002)

Me too.....and I'd say it's only on one of my two (unhacked) HD10-250's - but the one I see the issues on is the one that I watch 80% of the time.

It also only seems to happen when I'm watching something that's recorded. I've never seen it when just watching live TV.

The symptoms are that it basically seems to skip, and move into slow motion (with skipping.) Then, the remote stops responding, and I eventually reboot it. I have seen it restart itself too though...and that's certainly not watching something recorded. But, it has been after the problem occured recently when I was watching a recorded show.

Seems like it couldn't hurt if we all contacted DTV. If not, they certainly won't fix it.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

mdh333 said:


> The symptoms are that it basically seems to skip, and move into slow motion (with skipping.) Then, the remote stops responding, and I eventually reboot it. I have seen it restart itself too though...and that's certainly not watching something recorded. But, it has been after the problem occured recently when I was watching a recorded show.


This is all the symptoms of a failing hard drive...


----------



## mdh333 (Dec 9, 2002)

I was thinking it was probably the hard drive too - but then after seeing this thread it sounded awfully strange that many other people were seeing the issue at the same time.


----------



## gtadell (Oct 20, 2003)

mdh333 said:


> I was thinking it was probably the hard drive too - but then after seeing this thread it sounded awfully strange that many other people were seeing the issue at the same time.


I agree. A friend of mine with 2 units had lock ups at very similar times. I don't know excactly when it locks up because I have not seen it happen "live".

After having several lockups a few weeks ago occuring almost every other day, I am lock up free for at least a week now.


----------



## FrozenMetalHead (Mar 19, 2002)

Mine has "fixed" itself. It did if for three days. I turned off the Record Suggestions (which I had only recently renenabled a month prior) and it hasn't frozen since.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Mine locked up again yesterday and is rebooting 1-2 times a day now. Argh!!  I'll try turning off suggestions for the helluvit.


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 12, 2003)

mdh333 said:


> I was thinking it was probably the hard drive too - but then after seeing this thread it sounded awfully strange that many other people were seeing the issue at the same time.


Just to be clear about it (see earlier in the thread), I had the same symptoms as well and a hard drive swap fixed it. I can't explain the sudden need of many to swap their hard drives, but it may resolve it. I got a 300GB hard drive for $60 shipped and all is good now.


----------



## mdh333 (Dec 9, 2002)

So...how long do you wait to for your programming and to do list information to delete......the screen says it may take an hour.....mine's been deleting for about 15 hours now....


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Well, I turned of suggestions a few days ago and it locked up again last night... Grrr


----------

